# Contributory Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 143)



## winsonlee (Aug 4, 2010)

On immi website it mention that this visa cost $39 700. Does anyone know if the cost mention is only for one person or it gonna cost $79 400 to apply pr for mum and dad ?


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I took a quick look and found this on the DIAC site:

You must pay a visa application charge when you lodge your visa application. *This application charge covers you and all family members included in your application *and will usually not be refunded if your application is unsuccessful, or if you decide to withdraw your application after you have lodged it. *A second visa application charge for each person included in the application is also required before the visa is granted.*
See: Parent Visa Charges

This is the relevant part form the Parent Visa charges link:

Contributory Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 143) 
Charge Type Charge Amount 
1st instalment $1735 
2nd instalment $37 965 
2nd instalment
For applicants under 18 years $1640

See: Contributory Parent (Migrant) visa (subclass 143)

So, it looks like you only have to pay one application fee of $1735, then $39 700 for each person inluded in the application. But remember, as the sponsor you must show you have enough to support them when they are in Australia, and so you will be asked to give an AoS:

Contributory Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 143)

This is an expensive option, even though it reduces the visa queue and processing times. I strongly recommend calling DIAC to make sure the info. I have given you is correct.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You can see what ag has outlined on Parent Visa Charges


----------



## winsonlee (Aug 4, 2010)

For permanent Contributory Parent (including Contributory Aged Parent) visa applicants, an AoS bond in the sum of AUD10 000—held for 10 years—is required for the main applicant. The AoS bond sum for any adult secondary applicant is AUD4000.

1st instalment $1735
2nd instalment $37 965 

So that means

To apply for contributory Parent Migrant Visa for mum and dad, the cost involved is $1735 + $37 965 + $37 965 ?

Then apart from that, a bond of $10,000 + $4,000 is required for the AoS ?

So to apply a pr for my parents i would need at least $91,665 ? 

Looks like it involved a big amount of money to apply pr for parents.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It sure does as far as the contributory visa and I've not checked in detail but other than the getting of a visa earlier I'd expect the fee may be based on what services will be available and the average cost/head of population for them.


----------



## winsonlee (Aug 4, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> It sure does as far as the contributory visa and I've not checked in detail but other than the getting of a visa earlier I'd expect the fee may be based on what services will be available and the average cost/head of population for them.


Since they are asking for AoS bond, so i presume they are not eligible for any benefit from Centrelink ?

In terms of healthcare, are they eligible for medicare benefit ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

winsonlee said:


> Since they are asking for AoS bond, so i presume they are not eligible for any benefit from Centrelink ?
> 
> In terms of healthcare, are they eligible for medicare benefit ?


According to Contributory Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 143) , yes.


----------

